# كيفية تحويل الطن تبريد الى قدرة كهربية 2



## السيد حلاوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى المهندسين الكرام
اولا
لازم نعرف ان الطن تبريد 
rt
طاقة
اما القدرة الكهربية قوة
وتقاس بالكيلوات او بالحصان
kw
hp
اما الطن تبريد rt 
يقاس بالبى تى يو
btu
وتعنى وحدة حرارة بريطانية

فمن الخطأ ان نقول كم يساوى الطن تبريد بالكيلو وات
ولكن الصحيح بامر الله
ان تقول كم حصان يلزم لانتاج طاقة قدرها كام طن
او ان تقول كم كيلو وات يلزم لانتاج طاقة قدرها كام طن (او كام بى تى يو)

ويجب الفرقة والمعرفة ان هناك نوعان من الكيلوات

اولا
kw تبريد وهذا يعنى طاقة

ثانيا
kw بور وهذا يعنى قوة وهذا يساوى 1.36 حصان

باختصار

rt =3.5 kw
ده يعنى الطن تبريد يساوى 3.5 كيلووات تبريد اى طاقة الى طاقة
الاولى طاقة بالنظام الانجليزى rt
والثانية طاقة بالنظام العالمى kw

يعنى تحويل وحدات من نظام الى نظام

وايضا 
rt = 12000 btu
اى ان
3.5kw = 12000 btu
طيب كلام جميل


المهم هنا كم يلزم من الحصان لانتاج الطن تبريد

الاجابة
نحتاج لانتاج 8000 بى تى يو واحد حصان

one hp to produce 8000 btu
اى الطن يلزمة واحد حصان ونصف

وطبعا
one hp = 0.0746 kw
والكيلو وات هنا بور اى قدرة او قوة وهو كما شرحنا غير الكيلو وات تبريد

طيب عايزن نوثق هذا الكلام
سهل جدا بامر الله شوفو المشاركة القادمة ودى هتقضى بامر الله على اى جدال فى الموضوع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*صورة وكتالوج*

نزلو الصورة

وهى نفسها فى الكتالوج المرفق ص 13

انظر هتلاقى يقول لك
c.cap
المقصود بها السعة التبريدية
معطيها لك بقيمتين
rt
وبجانبها
kw

دول واحد ولكن تحويلى من وحدة الى اخرى
بمعنى اى قيمة تحت 
rt
اضربها فى 3.5
يعطيك القيمة الموجودة تحت
kw
هذا تبريد

اما هتلاقى حاجة تانية اسمها 
pi
وتعنى
power input
وهذه القيمة بالكيلو وات كهرباء

خذ القيمة اللى تحت الطن تبريد واضربها فى
12000
ثم اقسمها على
8000
واضرب الناتج فى
0.746
يعطيك القيمة الموجودة تحت 
pi
وهى قيمة الكيلو وات كهرباء

والكلام ده هتلاقية فى اى كتالوج هتفتحه لاى شركة

وناتج الكيلو وات بور هيختلف اختلاف طفيف من شركة الى اخرى ولكن هيكون حول نفس الرقم

واى نقاش تحت امركم



خير الكلام ما قل ودل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وتسلم ياهندسة


----------



## air_con (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ سيد حلاوه مجهود اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك والكثيرلايميزون بين الواط تبريد والواط كهرباء 
واحب ان أضيف أن هناك وحدة قياس لم تذكرها وهي كيلو كالوري / ساعة
وكل 3,024 كيلو كالوري =1 طن تبريد 

وشكراا لك *


----------



## محمدسعدنا (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح أريد ان اصحح فقط معلومة وهي ان 1hp=0.746kw


----------



## mech_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات رائعه 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*



محمدسعدنا قال:


> شكرا على الشرح أريد ان اصحح فقط معلومة وهي ان 1hp=0.746kw


 انا كاتب


وطبعا
one hp = 0.0746 kw

فعلا انا مزود صفر سهوا
الصح
0.746
ممتاز


----------



## dohengineer (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## سمير شربك (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله*



سمير شربك قال:


> بارك الله بك


 يكفينى مرورك


----------



## mofaknofl (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخيييييييييييي


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اى خدمة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تصبحو على خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

يا رحيما بعبادك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لو حد عنده سؤال فيما يخص هذه النقطة تحت امركم
الله المستعان


----------



## اسامة اشرى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسه على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*وانت بالف خير*



اسامة اشرى قال:


> مشكور يا هندسه على هذا المجهود الرائع
> وكل عام وانتم بخير


 وانت بالف خير حبيبى


----------



## eng usama_as (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ac unit - skm
TOTAL CAPACITY = 265200 BTU/HR
HP = 265200/8000 = 33.15
KW=33.15*0.746 =24.73
IN QUICK SELECTION KW=36.69


----------



## saad_srs (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن الكتالوج*



eng usama_as قال:


> ac unit - skm
> total capacity = 265200 btu/hr
> hp = 265200/8000 = 33.15
> kw=33.15*0.746 =24.73
> in quick selection kw=36.69


 ارفق الكتالوج وكمان ايه نوع التكييف


----------



## ahmed bary (22 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذنا الكبير ومعلمنا المهندس سيد اسمح لي ان اختلف معك في هذه المعلومه 
حضرتك ذكرت ان الطن التبريد يحتاج حصان ونصف طاقه كهربيه وهذا خطأ لأن الطاقه الكهربيه التى تحتاجها دائرة لإنتاج 1 طن تبريد تختلف من دائرة تبريد لأخرى حسب كفاءة الدائره بل تختلف في الدائره الواحده حسب ظروف التشغيل مثل : اختلاف درجة حرارة هواء تبريد المكثف يختلف تبعا له كفاءة دورة التبريد وهذا واضح في الكتالوجات التى قمت سيادتك بإرفاقها
وتوجد طريقه لحساب كميه الطاقه الكهربيه التي تحتاجها الدائره بمعرفة كفاءه الدوره وهي كالأتي 
كفاءة الدائرة تحسب من العلاقه الآتيه 

_EER = Tons x 12/(total kW input)_​ 
حيث EER هي كفاءة دورة التبريد 
Tons الحمل الحراري بالطن
_total kW input_ هي إجمالي الطاقه الكهربيه المدخله للوحده
إذا من هذه العلاقة بمعلومية كفاءة الدوره ممكن نحسب كميه الكهرباء اللازمه 

وقيمة EER موجوده في الكتالوجات التي قمت سيادتك بإرفاقها أسفل الموديل ومرفق صوره موضح بها مكان EER بالكتالوج 

وقيمة EER مأخوذه عند ظروف تشغيل معينه وهي 

*The EER shown are at ARI standard 590 rating conditions. [95°F (35°C)*
*ambient, 54/44°F (12.2/6.7°C) ECWT/LCWT]*​​ 
*فإذا تغيرت هذه الظروف تغير تبعا لها قيمة **EER **وبالتالي تغيرت كمية الكهرباء اللازمه لهذه الدائره *
*ملحوظه قيمة (**PI**) الموجوده بالكتالوج هي الطاقه الكهربيه الداخله للكمبروسور فقط *
*هذا هو فهمي لهذا الموضوع وإذا كنت أخطأت في شيئ ارجو من سيادتكم تصحيحه *
*والف شكر ياباشمهندس سيد على معلوماتك القيمه وجعل الله ثواب هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممتاز بشمهندس*



ahmed bary قال:


> استاذنا الكبير ومعلمنا المهندس سيد اسمح لي ان اختلف معك في هذه المعلومه
> حضرتك ذكرت ان الطن التبريد يحتاج حصان ونصف طاقه كهربيه وهذا خطأ لأن الطاقه الكهربيه التى تحتاجها دائرة لإنتاج 1 طن تبريد تختلف من دائرة تبريد لأخرى حسب كفاءة الدائره بل تختلف في الدائره الواحده حسب ظروف التشغيل مثل : اختلاف درجة حرارة هواء تبريد المكثف يختلف تبعا له كفاءة دورة التبريد وهذا واضح في الكتالوجات التى قمت سيادتك بإرفاقها
> وتوجد طريقه لحساب كميه الطاقه الكهربيه التي تحتاجها الدائره بمعرفة كفاءه الدوره وهي كالأتي
> كفاءة الدائرة تحسب من العلاقه الآتيه
> ...


اولا حضرتك لازم تفهم ان لما نقول ان الطن يحتاج واحد ونصف حصان فهذه قيمه تقديريه قد تذيد قليلا او تقل قليلا ولكنها ستكون متقاربة وتختلف هذه القيمة للبور من شركة الى اخرى وهذه النقطة تميز شركة عن اخر فكلما وفرت الشركة فى البور واعطت طن تبريد اكثر كانت افضل واوضحت هذا فى مشاركة سابقة فهنا الرقم تقديرى وعموما لما بتكون شغال فى مشروع
بتدخل الكتالوج وتحت الظروف المناخية اللى عندك وبتعرف البور الفعلى كما اوضحت فى الكتالوج كمان فى نقطة البور الموضح هو خاص بالكباس فقط
ولكن هناك البور الخاص بماروح التكثييف والتبخير وهو موضح اعلى الكتالوج وانا اشرت الى الصفحة
ولكن لعلمك ان بور المرواح فى الانظمة الصغيرة لا يزكر بيكون قليل جدا ويمكن همله 
وعموما نحن لا نحتاج الى حسبة دقيقة فى البور فى مرحلة التصميم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس الكهرباء بيطلب منى معرفة البور وهل الماكينة سينجل فاز ام ثرى فانا حتى لو ما عندى كتالوج لازم اعطى له حسبة سريعة وهى كما اوضحت اتمنى تكون فهمتنى ولازم تعرف ان كل ارقام المهندس تكون فى مدى معين او نسبة بين رقمين
يعنى مثلا انا شرحت من قبل
ان الطن يحتاج كمية هواء من 
300 الى 400 سى اف ام
هذا مدى جانا بيه من الكتالوجات هناك شركات تعطى 300 واخرى 350 وهكذا فمن الخبرة عرفنا ان الطن تقريبا بيحتاج كمية هواء كما ذكرت اتمنى تكون فهمتنى يا صديقى العزيز 
ونتفق ولا نختلف ابدا ان شاء الله


----------



## hamadalx (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هندسة ................ ممكن فى موضوع ( التصميم) الخاص بحضرتك ... تشرحلى موضوع FAHU/ With heat Wheel بالنسبة لحساباتها وإزاى بيدخل حسابات الExhaust والسيليكشن لأن معايا مشروع بالطريقة دى .. وكمان حسابات Heat Exchanger وكدة أبقى فى منتهى الغلاسة .............صح؟؟ 
وربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كمان يا بشمهندس افتح اى كتالوج واقسم البى تى يو على 8 وحول الناتج الى كيلو وات وانظر فى الكتالوج ستجد الرقم قريب جدا
وهناك شركات بتبعد عن المدى ده تمام وتستهلك بور عالى جدااااااااا غير المتوقع
وانا مبسوط منك جدا انك قراءت الكتالوج وفهمته وده المطلوب


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يا هندسة توقغت موضوعك ينهي القصة حول هذه النقطة والتي طال الحديث عنها في موضوع سابق وإذ بالقصة تعود لتتكرر في هذا الموضوع من جديد وأظن أن هذه القصة لن تنتهي وسيمتدد الموضوع إلى أكثر من سابقه15 صفحة فما فوق


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا للنصيحة يا عزيزى*



riyadh1 قال:


> يا هندسة توقغت موضوعك ينهي القصة حول هذه النقطة والتي طال الحديث عنها في موضوع سابق وإذ بالقصة تعود لتتكرر في هذا الموضوع من جديد وأظن أن هذه القصة لن تنتهي وسيمتدد الموضوع إلى أكثر من سابقه15 صفحة فما فوق


لكن الاخ يستفسر فقط وبامر الله الموضوع يتوقف وينتهى والحوار هنا مفيد واعتقد ان الكل الامر وضح له
بامر الله


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## ميسرة الراوي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## helal73 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedmigi (24 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذا هو الكلام العلمى*



ahmed bary قال:


> استاذنا الكبير ومعلمنا المهندس سيد اسمح لي ان اختلف معك في هذه المعلومه
> حضرتك ذكرت ان الطن التبريد يحتاج حصان ونصف طاقه كهربيه وهذا خطأ لأن الطاقه الكهربيه التى تحتاجها دائرة لإنتاج 1 طن تبريد تختلف من دائرة تبريد لأخرى حسب كفاءة الدائره بل تختلف في الدائره الواحده حسب ظروف التشغيل مثل : اختلاف درجة حرارة هواء تبريد المكثف يختلف تبعا له كفاءة دورة التبريد وهذا واضح في الكتالوجات التى قمت سيادتك بإرفاقها
> وتوجد طريقه لحساب كميه الطاقه الكهربيه التي تحتاجها الدائره بمعرفة كفاءه الدوره وهي كالأتي
> كفاءة الدائرة تحسب من العلاقه الآتيه
> ...


 واحب اقول لك ممتاز
واحب اقول 
ان الطرق التقديرة المزكورة هنا صالحة لكل انواع ال
dx
العادية تقريبا
كالاسبليت
والكونسيلد وهكذا
وما ذكر هنا وهذا الكلام فى الكتالوج المرفق سابقا وهذا كلام علمى ممتاز راجع الكتالوج
وللمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح موضوع بيكمل الموضوع تقديرى وهو موضوع ممتاز
اكرر اعجابى بيك


----------



## ahmed bary (29 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذنا ومعلمنا المهندس سيد نحن نتعلم منك كل يوم شيء جديد ومفيد وأشكرك على المعلومات القيمه التي تقدمها و تثري بها المنتدى وجعل الله ما تقدمه من علم نافع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## مستريورك (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## محمدهاشم عبد الفتا (7 ديسمبر 2010)

القيو اللي في الجدول فيها اختلاف شوية يا ريت توضح دة معامل امان ولا اية محمد هاشم


----------



## اسامه نحله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لحضرتك يا بشمهندس سيد ( أبو ريتاج الغالي)
ولكن يطلب منك مهندس الكهرباء إعطائه أمبيرجهاز التكييف ( طبعاً لازم أساعده لأننا بنكمل بعض ).....
إليكم معلومه على الماشى تثقل مهندس الميكانيكا ......
بعد معرفة قدرة الجهاز بالوات ( فولت امبير ) من الكتالوج أو من الحاسابات كما تفضلت حضرتك سابقاً وذكرتها
نحسب حمل الجهاز = القدرة بالوات / 0.85 ( حيث 0.85 Factor )
ثم نحسب الأمبير للجهاز ( على حسب الجهاز يعمل على تيار الموقع 3 ph 380 / 3 ph 220 ))
أمبير الجهاز فى حالة 3ph 380) ) = حمل الجهاز / 660
أمبير الجهاز فى حالة 3ph 220) ) = حمل الجهاز /380
بالتالي فى المثال المعطى
حمل الجهاز ≈ 4200 وات
** أمبير الجهاز فى حالة 3ph 380) ) = حمل الجهاز / 660
= 6.5 أمبير
** أمبير الجهاز فى حالة 3ph 220) ) = حمل الجهاز /380
≈ 12 أمبير
ونعطي هذه الحاسابات لمهندس الكهرباء الذى بدوره يحسب باقى الأحمال الكهربية الموجوده 
وذلك لإختار القاطع المناسب ( بيأخد الأمبيرالكلى للمكان بيضربه فى 1.25 تقريباً)
ثم يحسب موصل التغذية للمبنى ( ده شغله سبوهم ياكلو عيش هههههههه )
وشكراً لكم ......


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (23 يناير 2011)

نشكر الاخ سيد حلاوة على المعلمومات القيمة كما نشكر الاخ محمد سعدنا على ملاحظاته ودومتم لنا.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لك*



وحيد بورتسودان قال:


> نشكر الاخ سيد حلاوة على المعلمومات القيمة كما نشكر الاخ محمد سعدنا على ملاحظاته ودومتم لنا.


شكرا لمرورك مهندس وحيد


----------



## كمال تلاوي (24 يناير 2011)

نشكر لك جهودك السخية


----------



## goor20 (24 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## thaeribrahem (24 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر على الملف الرائع...*​


----------



## حسام محمد (31 يناير 2011)

يسلمو استاذنا الغالي 
دائما مشاركاتك من اقيم المشاركات بهالمنتدى 
الف شكر الك 
اخوك حسام


----------



## eng.osamaa (2 فبراير 2011)

والله مشكور بس سؤال اذا ممكن للتوضيح اكثر 
اذا عندي وحدة تبريد 1طن نريد تركيب لها هيتر كهربائي 
ينحسب علر اساس انه كيلو واط قدرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني نركب 1.119كيلو واط


----------



## eng.jsm (2 فبراير 2011)

_شكرا وضحت المعلومه قلت فأصبت_


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (3 فبراير 2011)

*تبارك الله جهد اكثر من رائع , كم نحتاج الى مثل هذا الابداع والتميز في الطرح 
الى الامام اخي الكريم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونفع بكم 
وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق .

تحياتي ​*


----------



## وصفي ثابت (4 فبراير 2011)

حياك الله و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## nafiz jaber (4 فبراير 2011)

و الله حاجة اول مرة تمر علي في التبريد شكرا للمجهود , الله ينور عليك


----------



## alaa_84 (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## bagan (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عني وعن كل المسلمين كل الخير


----------



## hado (7 مارس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فى الجميع 
هى دى روح الفريق


----------



## mechanic power (8 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ياسر العزي (8 مارس 2011)

ارجو أن اوضح بأنه لا توجد علاقة مباشرة بين طن التبريد والقدرة الكهربائية المقاسة بالـ(kW) وانما الـ(kW) المذكور في اعلاه هي سعة تبريد وليست قدرة كهربائية ويمكن ايجاد القدرة الكهربائية من الكتلوكات التي توفرها الشركات المصنعة
مع خالص شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## ahmed mady (8 مارس 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (9 مارس 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (9 مارس 2011)

الف شكر كانت معلومة نقصة عندي


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 مارس 2011)

*ممتاز*



ياسر العزي قال:


> ارجو أن اوضح بأنه لا توجد علاقة مباشرة بين طن التبريد والقدرة الكهربائية المقاسة بالـ(kW) وانما الـ(kW) المذكور في اعلاه هي سعة تبريد وليست قدرة كهربائية ويمكن ايجاد القدرة الكهربائية من الكتلوكات التي توفرها الشركات المصنعة
> مع خالص شكري وتقديري للجميع



صديقى العزيز تعليقك ممتاز
ولو قراءت المشاركات من البداية هتعرف ان هناك kw قدرة كهربية
و kw طاقة او حمل تبريد
وتوجد علاقة بين الكيلو وات كهرباء والطن تبريد
من خلال معرفة الكفاءة
حيث ان الكفائة هى نسبة الطن تبريد مقسوم على الكيلووات كهرباء

وطبعا بالنسبة للناحية التقديرية لا امتلك معرفة الكطفاءة 
فمن الخبرة والمعرفة بالكتالوجات وخصوصا الدى اكس مثل الكتالوج المرفق مسبقا
وجدنا انه للحصول على واحد طن تبريد نحتاج قدرة تقريبا واحد ونصف حصان وهكذا
فهمت قصدى وهذا شىء معترف بيه عند اهل الخبرة

افتح اى كتالوج وشوف اى جهاز كام طن وشوف البور او القدرة كام وهل تحقق كلامنا ام لا

و لازم تاخذ بالك من kw حمل حرارى وغالبا بيكون تحت مسمى capc.
اما kw كهرباء تحت مسمى
popwer input

وشكرا على سعة الصدر للنقاش
م السيد عبد الحميد


----------



## logen_gyana2008 (18 مارس 2011)

ارجو كيف تحدد قدره التشلر ومناوله الهواء عن طريق المساحه فقط


----------



## logen_gyana2008 (18 مارس 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> صديقى العزيز تعليقك ممتاز
> ولو قراءت المشاركات من البداية هتعرف ان هناك kw قدرة كهربية
> و kw طاقة او حمل تبريد
> وتوجد علاقة بين الكيلو وات كهرباء والطن تبريد
> ...


tR3.517kw 1kw3413BtutR12000Btu/hr cfm0.742l/s Btu0.176k/w L0.001m3 fpm0.00508m/s in25.4mm Btu1.055kg Btu/hr0.293w bar100kpa Btu0.0235Horse Horse0.746kw horse42.44Btu/min kw1.34horse kw56.9Btu/min ton200Btu ton4.7horse 0.5ton250cfm fcu1.0ton500cfm 3.5kw1.5ton750cfm 2ton1000cfm 2.5ton1250cfm


----------



## logen_gyana2008 (18 مارس 2011)

tR3.517kw 1kw3413BtutR12000Btu/hr cfm0.742l/s Btu0.176k/w L0.001m3 fpm0.00508m/s in25.4mm Btu1.055kg Btu/hr0.293w bar100kpa Btu0.0235Horse Horse0.746kw horse42.44Btu/min kw1.34horse kw56.9Btu/min ton200Btu ton4.7horse 0.5ton250cfm fcu1.0ton500cfm 3.5kw1.5ton750cfm 2ton1000cfm 2.5ton1250cfm


----------



## mahmoud elnaamey (8 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أبريل 2011)

*معلومات رائعه 
بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## fadlool (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات


----------



## elomda_5 (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد البحطيطى (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا..... ولكن من الاخر الطن تبريد يلزمه كام حصان كهربى


----------



## 1998 (14 مايو 2011)

طن التبريد = 1,5 حصان = 12000 btu


----------



## 1998 (14 مايو 2011)

الخلاصه ..... الطن تبريد = 12000 btu = 
1,5 حصان 
1حصان = 746 وات


----------



## محسن يوسف (14 مايو 2011)

> *الخلاصه ..... الطن تبريد = 12000 btu =
> 1,5 حصان *




نفسى اعرف الفتاوى دى بتجيبوها منين طبعا طن التبريد يساوى 12000 btu وهذه علاقه صح ومافيهاش نقاش انما اللى بيقول ان الحصان يساوى 8000btu ده واحد بيقول فتوى وياريت بيقول فتوى صحيحه ولكنها فتوى بتضحك علينا العالم .
قبل ما الناس تقول فتوى لابد وان يعرف من اين اتى بالمعلومه وانا عايز واحد يثبت لى عن طريق الثرموديناميك ان ال 8000btu تساوى واحد حصان .


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جدا لاخلاق حضرتك مع المهندسين*



محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> نفسى اعرف الفتاوى دى بتجيبوها منين طبعا طن التبريد يساوى 12000 btu وهذه علاقه صح ومافيهاش نقاش انما اللى بيقول ان الحصان يساوى 8000btu ده واحد بيقول فتوى وياريت بيقول فتوى صحيحه ولكنها فتوى بتضحك علينا العالم .
> قبل ما الناس تقول فتوى لابد وان يعرف من اين اتى بالمعلومه وانا عايز واحد يثبت لى عن طريق الثرموديناميك ان ال 8000btu تساوى واحد حصان .



اولا لازم حضرتك تتابع الموضوع من البداية كى تعلم وجه الخلاف ومعنى الكلام وتشوف اى المقصود
ثانيا اوضح للمرة المليون
لا يوجد علاقة فى التحويلات بين الحصان والوحدة الريطانية
ولكن الموضوع كله عبارة عن كفأة تختلف من شركة الى اخرى وتسمى
eer
وهى ناتج السعة التبريدية بالوحدة البريطانية مقسومة على القدرة الكهربية بالكيلو وات
يعنى الجهاز بيستهلك بور اد ايه لكى يعطى تبريد سعته اد ايه
فكلما ذادت الكفائة كلما كان استهلاك البور اقل والسعة التبريدية عالية
وفى معظم الشركات بالنسبة لل dx
وجد تقريبا لانتاج 800 بى تى يو نحتاج تقريبا واحد حصان وليس تحويلة من الى
ويختلف هذا الرقم بنسب بسيطة من شركة الى اخرى حسب اختلاف الكفائة من شركة الى اخرى

مثلا
التكييف 
1.5 hp
بيكون سعته 1 طن يعنى 12000 بى تى يو
والتكييف 
2.25 hp
بيكون سعته 18000 بى تى يو
والتكييف
3 hp
بيكون سعته 2 طن اى 24000 بى تى يو
والتكييف
4.5 او 5 حصان
بيكون سعته 36000 بى تى يو

لو شفت العلاقة هتجد تقريبا ما ذكر من المهندسين اللى انت بتتريق عليهم
ولو راجعت هذه القيم مع
كاريير وتراين ويورك وشارب وكل الشركات هتلاقى نفس القيم تقريبا
اتمنى نكون اضفنا لك معلومة من واقع الخبرة واتمنى تقراء الموضوع من اوله
اخوك المهندس
السيد عبد الحميد


----------



## بسام الشناوى (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كلام جميل 
لكن هل ممكن شرح كيف يحسب طن التبريد
أو ما هو طن التبريد؟
وشكرا


----------



## محسن يوسف (16 مايو 2011)

> *لو شفت العلاقة هتجد تقريبا ما ذكر من المهندسين اللى انت بتتريق عليهم*



اولا يا باشمهندس انا لم اتريق على المهندسين وحاشى لله ان اكون اقصد هذا ولكن فى موضوعات عديده بخصوص طن التبريد وتحويله الى قدره بالحصان ما استفذنى فى الموضوع ان معظم الفنيين والمهندسين لديهم اصرار عجيب وغريب على ان طن التبريد يساوى او ما يعادل 1.5حصان وهذا ما هو راسخ فى اذهان معظم الناس وكتبت مرارا وتكرارا فى هذا الموضوع حتى لا يكون ذلك قاعده ثابته وحضرتك فيه موضوع مكتوب فى هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى انا اريدك ان تقراه بالكامل لتعرف انهم يقصدون هذا الكلام . 

و الدليل على كلامى هذا ان فيه ناس بتقول ان طن التبريد يساوى 1.5 حصان ويبدا فى تحويله الى كيلوات وبعدها بيستخدم معادله ال power ومنها يحسب امبير الجهاز . 

يا باشمهندس انا هدفى من كلامى كله اننا نكون علميين فى كلامنا والناس تنسى حكايه قدره الجهاز بالحصان ونقول ان قدره الجهاز انا باشتريها بطن التبريد لان الحكايه دى عملت مشكله وناس انضحك عليها من احدى الشركات . 



> ولكن الموضوع كله عبارة عن كفأة تختلف من شركة الى اخرى وتسمى
> eer
> وهى ناتج السعة التبريدية بالوحدة البريطانية مقسومة على القدرة الكهربية بالكيلو وات
> يعنى الجهاز بيستهلك بور اد ايه لكى يعطى تبريد سعته اد ايه
> فكلما ذادت الكفائة كلما كان استهلاك البور اقل والسعة التبريدية عالية



هذا الكلام انا قلته بالضبط برضه فى احدى المشاركات وده الكلام العلمى الصحيح ولكن لما تلاقى واحد بيقولك خلاصه الكلام ان طن التبريد بيساوى 1.5 حصان ارد واقول ايه وهو يقصد ايه . 

يا باشمهندس انا عمرى ما اتريق على مهندس لانى عارف يعنى ايه مهندس يعنى انا باتكلم على عقليه علميه وواجبى كمهندس اننى لما اشوف حاجه خطا لازم اتكلم وانا قلت ان اللى يقدر يثبت لى بالثرموديناميك ان ال واحد حصان يساوى 8000 btu يثبتها لى . 

ومعذره مره اخرى لو كنت فهمت كلامى خطا .


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مايو 2011)

*شكرا ليك*



محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> اولا يا باشمهندس انا لم اتريق على المهندسين وحاشى لله ان اكون اقصد هذا ولكن فى موضوعات عديده بخصوص طن التبريد وتحويله الى قدره بالحصان ما استفذنى فى الموضوع ان معظم الفنيين والمهندسين لديهم اصرار عجيب وغريب على ان طن التبريد يساوى او ما يعادل 1.5حصان وهذا ما هو راسخ فى اذهان معظم الناس وكتبت مرارا وتكرارا فى هذا الموضوع حتى لا يكون ذلك قاعده ثابته وحضرتك فيه موضوع مكتوب فى هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى انا اريدك ان تقراه بالكامل لتعرف انهم يقصدون هذا الكلام .
> 
> و الدليل على كلامى هذا ان فيه ناس بتقول ان طن التبريد يساوى 1.5 حصان ويبدا فى تحويله الى كيلوات وبعدها بيستخدم معادله ال power ومنها يحسب امبير الجهاز .
> 
> ...



اولا اسف جدا لفهم حضرتك خطأ
ثانيا كلنا هدفنا ان نستفيد من بعض وان نصحح لبعض الخطأ
واتمنى من الله ان تسامحنى لو كنت اسات ادب الحوار معاك
اخوك 
السيد عبد الحميد


----------



## 1998 (16 مايو 2011)

هلا حبيبى ....انا مصمم اقولك وافهمك ان طن التبريد يعادل 1.5 حصان عشان ماحدش يضحك عليك فى مصر لما يقلولك الجهاز 3 حصان تبقى عارف انه يعادل 24000 btu


----------



## محسن يوسف (16 مايو 2011)

> *هلا حبيبى ....انا مصمم اقولك وافهمك ان طن التبريد يعادل 1.5 حصان*



لا والف لا .
انا لا اريد كلام انا اريد اثبات علمى كما تعلمنا فى كليات الهندسه وتعلمنا فى دراستنا للثرموديناميك وتعلمنا فى ماده التبريد والتكييف . 

معلهش انا ساثبتها لك بطريقه بسيطه نفترض ان لدينا مبخر قدرته 12000btu كلام جميل ومعروف فى التصميم ان قدره المكثف الحراريه تساوى من 1.25 الى 1.3 من قدره المبخر ومعروف ان قدره المكثف تساوى قدره المبخر بالاضافه الى الشغل الحرارى الذى تم بذله على الغاز فى الكباس وبكده تصبح القدره الحراريه التى تم اخذها من الكباس تساوى 3000btu وهى دى القدره التى استطيع ان احولها الى حصان ومعروف ان 3412.8btu تساوى واحد كيلوات تصبح قدره الكباس 0.87 حصان .
معظم الشركات المصنعه للكباسات تختلف الكفاءه الكهربيه والميكانيكيه بينها وبين بعضها ولهذا تختلف قدرات الكباسات من شركه الى اخرى يعنى من الممكن ان طن التبريد نستخدم له كباس قدرته 1.1 حصان او 1.2 حصان اى انها علاقه هندسيه غير ثابته ولكنها تختلف باختلاف مصمم دائره التبريد المستخدمه فى التكييف . ولهذا يفضل لمعرفه قدره الكباس بالحصان ان يتم قراءه كتالوج الجهاز او قياس الامبير المسحوب من الكباس عند الظروف التى صمم عليها الجهاز او الظروف المنصوص عليها فى ASHARE . 

من الاخر لا نستطيع ان نجزم لا هندسيا ولا رياضيا ان 12000btu تساوى واحد ونصف حصان . 



وبعدين يا اخى الفاضل انا ما حدش يعرف يضحك على فى التكييف هل تعلم لماذا لانه عندما يتم بيع اى جهاز جديد فى مصر لازم اخذ قراءات الجهاز عند كل نقطه فى دائره التبريد وكذلك ضغوطها واعرف الجهاز كيف تم تصميمه . وبعدين بعين ال cfm الخاصه به واحسب له درجات الحراره الرطبه والجافه لل supply وكذلك درجه الحراره الرطبه والجافه ل return وبعدها بحدد قدره الجهاز ونقدر نقول بيدينا كام btu/h وقيمه EER تساوى كام . 

انا نفسى اتعلم انا عايز مستند من اى واحد يثبت لى به الكلام اللى بيقوله وانا فى انتظاره .


----------



## hayderhka (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وتسلم


----------



## mohamedtop (9 يونيو 2011)

اولا انا اشكر كل المهندسين فى ه>ا المنتدى ولكن لى استفسار من زميلناالعزيز
م/السيد حلاوة بخصوص الاتى
خذ القيمة اللى تحت الطن تبريد واضربها فى
12000
ثم اقسمها على
8000
واضرب الناتج فى
0.746
يعطيك القيمة الموجودة تحت
pi
وهى قيمة الكيلو وات كهرباء
هل هده الارقام تعتبر صيغة رياضية مثبوتة معترف بيها ام انها من واقع الخبرة العملية
واسف للاطالة


----------



## samy m (9 يونيو 2011)

روعة يا هندسة ...شرح مية مية ...يا ريت تكمل جميلك و توضحلنا متى يكون الموتور المستخدم 3 فاز او 1 فاز ؟؟؟ كيف احدد ذلك ؟؟ و شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن ماس (11 يونيو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## عبوديعمر (11 يونيو 2011)

*ليس على الاطلاق 1t.r =1.5 hp*

شكرا على مجهودك ,ولكن لا يوجد باى مرجع علمى معتبر ما يدل على ان 1t.r =1.5 hp 
كذلك الشرح الذى ارفقته لاينطبق الا علي الموديل 5004a
وعند درجه حراره خارجيه 95 فقط .وتوجد اختلافات كبيره عند باقى الموديلات 
الخلاصه:
من الممكن اعتبار هذه القاعدة صحيحه نسبيا للقدرات حتى 5 طن ودرجه حراره خارجيه 95 فهرنهيت

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

*ممتاز*



عبوديعمر قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك ,ولكن لا يوجد باى مرجع علمى معتبر ما يدل على ان 1t.r =1.5 hp
> كذلك الشرح الذى ارفقته لاينطبق الا علي الموديل 5004a
> وعند درجه حراره خارجيه 95 فقط .وتوجد اختلافات كبيره عند باقى الموديلات
> الخلاصه:
> ...


 كلام صحيح طبعا وه>ا الكلام من واقع الخبرات وبنسميه حسابات تقديرية تقريبية من واقع الخبرة وبتنفع فى حسابات السوق حيث لا يوجد وقت للدخول فى الكتاللوجات وكمان ممكن تكون لسة ما ححدتش الماركة
لكن مطلوب تكون فهمه لان المهندس الخبرة يجب ان يقدر الموضوع مبدايا قبل حتى الدخول فى الحسابات وحتى مع اختلاف درجة الحرارة بتكون الفروق بسيطة هعطيك مثال
لو انت فى موقع وحد قالك المكان ده ياخ> اد ايه تكييف بالطن ويعنى كام حصان تقريبا المفروض تجاوب اجابة خلال دقيقة واحدة وتكون اقرب للصواب بنسبة كبيرة تدل على خبرتك
وربنا يوفقك واللى طبعا لسة ما اشتغلش اوى او احتك اوى بالسوق والموقع وغيره مش هيشعر اوى باهمية الكلام والله ولى التوفيق
اخوك المهندس السيد حلاوة


----------



## mechanic power (15 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (15 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يوليو 2011)

*سؤال جميل*



samy m قال:


> روعة يا هندسة ...شرح مية مية ...يا ريت تكمل جميلك و توضحلنا متى يكون الموتور المستخدم 3 فاز او 1 فاز ؟؟؟ كيف احدد ذلك ؟؟ و شكراااااااااااااااااااا


 
عموما ليس هناك رقم محدد للاجابة لكن اغلبية الشركات اى جهاز يتعدى 3 كيلو وات كهرباء بيكون 3 فاز
ولكن مش شرط
والافضل تدخل الكتالوج هتلاقى جهازك اللى انت اخترته مكتوب جنبه ان 1 فاز ام 3 فاز
سارفق لك كتالوج
شوف فيه هتلاقى الاجابة


----------



## baraa harith (27 يوليو 2011)

تسلمون وبارك فيكم


----------



## خالد راغب (17 أغسطس 2011)

(5rt×12000)
--------------- × 0.746 = 5.595 kw
 8000


----------



## خالد راغب (17 أغسطس 2011)

{(5×12000)/ 8000} = 5.595 kw


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (18 أغسطس 2011)

هذه المعلومة فعلاً جيدة لان هناك مكائن لحام النقطة وغيرها من المكان تكون عليها بيانات مكتوبة بالكيلوات ونريدان نصمم ا دائرة تبريد بالماء فعلشان تحسب كم الحمل الحراري لها لابد من تحويل القدرة الكهربائية الي طن تبريد هل تقصد دا الكلام يابش مهندس


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووررررررررر


----------



## waleed almasry (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء بصراحة مش غارف اقول اية غير ان لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا علاقة اطلاقا اطلاقا بين الحصان و اي مسمي طاقة سواء طن او بي تي يو او كالوري ابدا واي بيقول كده بيقول من دماغة بدون دليل ياريت اللي يقول كلام يكون حريص علي عدم تضليل الناس اللي عوزة تتعلم صح.

يا جماعة خلينا نتكلم بالبلدي كدة انا رحت اشتريت تكييف 3 حصان مثلا شغلة في يوم درجة الحرارة الخارجية 40 مثلا بيعطيني 30 الف بي تي يو يعني 2.5 طن تقريبا ماشي الحال. 
نفس التكييف 3 حصان اشتغل في درجة حرارة خارجية 30 اعطانا مثلا 40 الف بي تي يو يعني 3.4 تقريبا . 
يبقي بالعقل دة نعرف ان المتحكم في السعة هو درجة الحرارة الخارجية وان القوة بالحصان ثابتة لم تتغير
فين بقا ان طن = 8000 بي تي يو رفقا بالناس اللي عوزة تتعلم.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2011)

*اخى العزيز*



waleed almasry قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الاعزاء بصراحة مش غارف اقول اية غير ان لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا علاقة اطلاقا اطلاقا بين الحصان و اي مسمي طاقة سواء طن او بي تي يو او كالوري ابدا واي بيقول كده بيقول من دماغة بدون دليل ياريت اللي يقول كلام يكون حريص علي عدم تضليل الناس اللي عوزة تتعلم صح.
> 
> يا جماعة خلينا نتكلم بالبلدي كدة انا رحت اشتريت تكييف 3 حصان مثلا شغلة في يوم درجة الحرارة الخارجية 40 مثلا بيعطيني 30 الف بي تي يو يعني 2.5 طن تقريبا ماشي الحال.
> ...


 
اولا يبدو انك لم تقراء الموضوع جيدا
ويبدو انك لسة ما اشتغلت فى التكييف 
رجاء قراءة الموضوع جيدا حتى تتعلم برفق وتفهم الهدف من الكلام ورفقا بيك اصبر ونزل الكتالوجات وشوف نقاشات المهندسين كاملة

وعلى كل حال اكرر
انه لا علاقة علمية بين الحصان والبى تى يو لان الحصان قوة
اما البى تى يو طاقة

وتستخدم القوة بالحصان لانتاج الطاقة بالبى تى يو اما ما >كرت سيادتك
ان المتحكم فى الطاقة هو درجة الحرارة الخارجية فهدا خطاء

ولكن الحرارة الخارجية كلما تزيد فى تؤثر فى كفاءة دائرة التبريد وده طبيعى ولكن فى الظروف العادية
لانتاج طاقة معينة سيادتك بتكون محتاج بور معين

وقلنا ان الطن يحتاج لانتاجه واحد ونصف حصان طبعا كلمنا على نظام الدى اكس
وقلنا ان ه>ا من الخبرة بالشركات المنتجة 
وقلنا ان ه>ه النسبة ليست ثابتة فهى تعتمد على كفاءة الشركة 
Eer
وايضا درجة الحرارة الخارجية تؤثر بالسلب على الناتج

الموضوع ليس من علاقة علمية قدر انه من علاقة الخبرة والتى بدونها لا تنفع فى السوق

يعنى سيادتك لو فى الموقع وسالك حد المكان ده نجيب له تكييف كام حصان تقريبا
وحضرتك قلته هحسبلك هيعرف ان حضرتك لسة ابيض

اى مهنه فى العالم لها خبرات وارقام بتتحفظ من كثرة الشغل
اتمنى لك التوفيق ورفقا بينا حضرتك فى اسلوبك

اتصل حضرتك بكارير

وقول لهم عندى غرفة 12 متر مثلا اجيب تكييف كام
شوف الرد وهتفهم
بدون معينة وبدون حسابات
19111
ده كارير


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ونتظر المزيد


----------



## محسن يوسف (23 أغسطس 2011)

> *اتصل حضرتك بكارير
> 
> وقول لهم عندى غرفة 12 متر مثلا اجيب تكييف كام
> شوف الرد وهتفهم
> بدون معينة وبدون حسابات*



الاخ العزيز الفاضل مهندس / سيد حلاوه 
انا عايز احكى لك حكايه حدثت معى منذ سنوات طويله عندما كنت اعمل فى شركه من شركات التكييف التى كان لها اسم اعتقد انه اندثر فى هذه الايام وهذه الشركه كانت لا يقوم انتاجها على البحث العلمى الدقيق .
تعاقدت معنا احدى الجامعات على توريد اجهزه للتكييف وكانت كميه كبيره من الاجهزه الاسبليت وللاسف هذه الجامعه كانت احدى الجامعات الاقليميه فى مصر وللاسف بعد تركيب هذه الاجهزه بفتره رفضت الجامعه استلام هذه الاجهزه وللاسف ايضا كان ما هو السبب فى استلام هذه الاجهزه ان المهندسين العاملين فى الجامعه ربطوا بين قدره الاجهزه التبريديه والقدره بالحصان وبدؤا فى قياس الامبير المسحوب الكلى وحولوه الى حصان ومنه اتبعوا قاعده ان الحصان بيساوى 8000btu وظللت ايامها اضحك طويلا لانهم لم يفكروا اطلاقا فى موضوع EER وموضوع قياس القدره التبريديه للجهاز ومقارنته بالقدره الكهربيه مع انها جامعه لها اسمها .
عارف يا استاذى الفاضل كانت ايه النتيجه علشان الشركه تاخد فلوسها قامت بتغيير الكباسات المتواجده فى الوحدات علشان تضع كباسات اكبر فى القدره وطبيعيا انها ستسحب امبير اكبر وعليه القدره ستكون اكبر وكانت النتيجه انهم بعد استلامهم للعمليه الكباسات لم تكمل فتره وبدات فى التلف وخلص الضمان والنتيجه ان الجامعه ضاعت فلوسها اللى هى فلوسى وفلوسك واترمت فى الارض . 

ياباشمهندس موش عيب اننا نتعلم كلنا خبره السوق ولكن لازم نتعلمها صح انا عارف اننى لو اتصلت بكارير زى ما حضرتك بتقول ان عارف حايكون ايه الرد بدون ما حايقوم مهندس المبيعات بمعاينه المكان او زيارته لانهم علموه ازاى يرد على التليفون ولكن هل الكلام ده صحيح .

انا واحد من الناس عندما ابيع جهاز تكييف لازم اولا اذهب للمكان لمعاينته واحسب مساحته واشوفه هل هو دور اخير ولا لا و المكان حوائطه كيفيه تعرضها لاشعه الشمس وهل هناك نوافذ زجاجيه معرضه للشمس وبعد كده اقول للعميل الافضل تركب جهاز قدرته التبريديه كذ الف btu بحسب الخبره اللى بتدخل دلوقتى واقول له الموديل المفروض يتركب ارضى او حائطى او سقفى وهى دى الامانه العلميه وامانه الشغل واحنا هنا بنتعلم من بعض ايه الاساس العلمى اللى احنا بنشتغل عليه علشان اى واحد يبقى فاهم هو بيعمل ايه ولا نترك للدخلاء على علم التبريد والتكييف انهم يفرضوا علينا اراؤهم وعلشان اى مهندس مصرى او عربى يكون قاعد فى اى مكان مع الناس اللى بيقولوا عليهم خبراء يبقى فاهم صح . 

سيدى الفاضل انا قرأت موضوع كان جميل جدا فى هذا المنتدى وكان بيتكلم على ان السعوديه طبقت موضوع EER على اجهزه التكييف واظن انها طبقت هذا الموضوع بعدما رأت ان هناك شركات بتنصب على العميل فى موضوع الحصان اللى احنا ابتدعناه فى مصر وياريت يطبق هذا الموضوع عندنا فى مصر لاننا لسنا اقل من السعوديه فى الاستفاده من العلم .

واخيرا شكرا لك سيدى الفاضل وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه .


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2011)

*يسلم توضيحك للامر*



محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> الاخ العزيز الفاضل مهندس / سيد حلاوه
> انا عايز احكى لك حكايه حدثت معى منذ سنوات طويله عندما كنت اعمل فى شركه من شركات التكييف التى كان لها اسم اعتقد انه اندثر فى هذه الايام وهذه الشركه كانت لا يقوم انتاجها على البحث العلمى الدقيق .
> تعاقدت معنا احدى الجامعات على توريد اجهزه للتكييف وكانت كميه كبيره من الاجهزه الاسبليت وللاسف هذه الجامعه كانت احدى الجامعات الاقليميه فى مصر وللاسف بعد تركيب هذه الاجهزه بفتره رفضت الجامعه استلام هذه الاجهزه وللاسف ايضا كان ما هو السبب فى استلام هذه الاجهزه ان المهندسين العاملين فى الجامعه ربطوا بين قدره الاجهزه التبريديه والقدره بالحصان وبدؤا فى قياس الامبير المسحوب الكلى وحولوه الى حصان ومنه اتبعوا قاعده ان الحصان بيساوى 8000btu وظللت ايامها اضحك طويلا لانهم لم يفكروا اطلاقا فى موضوع EER وموضوع قياس القدره التبريديه للجهاز ومقارنته بالقدره الكهربيه مع انها جامعه لها اسمها .
> عارف يا استاذى الفاضل كانت ايه النتيجه علشان الشركه تاخد فلوسها قامت بتغيير الكباسات المتواجده فى الوحدات علشان تضع كباسات اكبر فى القدره وطبيعيا انها ستسحب امبير اكبر وعليه القدره ستكون اكبر وكانت النتيجه انهم بعد استلامهم للعمليه الكباسات لم تكمل فتره وبدات فى التلف وخلص الضمان والنتيجه ان الجامعه ضاعت فلوسها اللى هى فلوسى وفلوسك واترمت فى الارض .
> ...


 
ممتاز وهو ده اللى احنا بنقوله من اول الموضوع
eer
ووضحناها كثير جدا فى كل المناقشات السابقة
ممتاز يا هندسة
ولو تابعت الموضوع من الاول هتلاقى الموضوع بيضع رنج عام لحسابات السوق
ولكن قلنا ان الموضوع الاساسى يعتمد على 
eer
افضل رد اعجبنى فى توضيح الامر لك كل الشكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## دبوسه (17 سبتمبر 2011)

والله كتير عليا كل الكلام ده اتمنى ان تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافيه 
احمد عبدالكريم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

وحشنى م احمد وعايزك ضرورى


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على شرحك يا باش مهندس


----------



## elmongy (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أخي الكريم / أحيك من كل قلبي فوالله وبالله وتالله

جلست سنين أبحث عن هذة المعلومة ولم اجد الجواب الشافي إلا عندك

جعل الله ما قدمتة في ميزان حسناتك ، وشاكرين لكم جهودكم وحسن تعاونكم

أخيك / المنجي


----------



## shadi.m.k (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح


----------



## محمدكريم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

صدقا جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح البسيط


----------



## جمال سلطان (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس الفاضل الحقيقة أنا مش متخصص لكن الشرح جميل ومفيد جدا حتى للمبتدئين أمثالى لكن احب أسأل سؤال اريد تبريد غرفة ابعادها 6 م طول × 2 م عرض × 2 م ارتفاع كيف أحسب طن التبريد والكيلو وات والحصان ولكم الشكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جمال سلطان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للمهندس الفاضل الحقيقة أنا مش متخصص لكن الشرح جميل ومفيد جدا حتى للمبتدئين أمثالى لكن احب أسأل سؤال اريد تبريد غرفة ابعادها 6 م طول × 2 م عرض × 2 م ارتفاع كيف أحسب طن التبريد والكيلو وات والحصان ولكم الشكر


 
باختصر دى غرفة سكنية يعنى احمالها عادية
وفى الارتفاع العادى
تقريبا هناخذ للمتر 1000 بى تى يو يعنى 1000 وحدة حرارة بريطانية
المساحة 12 متر مربع
وكل متر مربع 1000 وحدة حرارية
يعنى الحمل الكلى 12000 وحدة حرارية
يعنى واحد طن تبريد
ودى تحتاج تقريبا 
1.5 حصان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

طبعا اللى اشتغل فى التصميم وراجع شغله مع البلدية قبل كده هيعرف الكلام ده

المراجع بيطلب منك الرسمة بسكال صحيح
وبيقيس من الرسم وبيحسب كده
وانت بتكون مقدم حساباتك بالهاب
لو حمل الهاب طلع ذى الحسبة دى تمام
لو غير كده بيقولك حساباتك عالية او قليلة

واللى معندوش خبرة شوية بيلف حولين نفسه
من الاخر بضبط حسابات الهاب على كده

اما لو الغرفة دى لها استخدام خاص فالاحمال بتختلف
مثلا غرفة كمبيوتر ونت
مثلا فيها مواتير كهربية
مثلا مطبخ فى مطعم
وهكذا

الحسبة اللى فاتت على السكنى فقط


----------



## mech eng2 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المشاركة الرائعة وجزى الله الاخوه الاعضاء المشاركون على هذه المداخلات المفيدة.


----------



## mustafatel (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mustafa49 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## جميل جمال المقطري (22 يناير 2012)

معلومات جميلة


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (27 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل


----------



## ASHRAF100 (28 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
[/FONT]*


----------



## SAMEH7777 (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك​


----------



## fawzann (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (10 فبراير 2012)

و الله الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه انا بجد كنت بدور عاى المعلومة دي من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان جداااااااااااااااا
الله يزيدك و يباركاك انت و باقى الزملاء


----------



## عبدالرحيم السامعي (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندس اوسس (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير معلومات فدتني في التصاميم الكهربائية...................................................


----------



## الشماخ (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AHDI (24 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ياهندسه


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (24 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على الشرح الجميل يعنى غرفه 3*4 تجميد سمك يلزمها كام حصان ولكم الشكر


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (25 فبراير 2012)

*استخدم هذا الرابط لتحميل كل ما تريد من الكتب الهندسية بكاف المجالات

*Free computer books download">http://www.freebookcentre.net/" title="Free computer books download">Free computer books download​


----------



## نتانجن (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة ومشاركة رائعة


----------



## شيخ الحارة (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> اخوانى المهندسين الكرام
> اولا
> لازم نعرف ان الطن تبريد
> rt
> ...




*
مع كل التقدير للجهد
لكن هذا كلام خاطئ
ما معنى قوة التي تتحدث عنها يا بشمهندس هل هي التي تقاس بالنيوتن ؟

و بعد ذلك الطن يقاس بالــــــ btu/h
يعني معدل طاقة .... = قدرة
و إلا فما معنى أن مكيف ما قدرته 2 طن إا كانت تعني 24000 btu
......................
الفكرة كلها في أن قدرات التكييف أو التبريد هي قدرات حرارية و لا يمكن مقارنتها بالقدرات الكهربية .
أما التعبير بالقدرة بـــــــ الحصان - كما هو في مصر - فلا يعني إلا القدرة الكهربية أو بتعبيرأفضل الاستهلاك الكهربي للمكيف
و يربط بين الاثنين كفاءة المكيف و هي لها صيغتان COP و الــــ EER .*


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> *
> مع كل التقدير للجهد
> لكن هذا كلام خاطئ
> ما معنى قوة التي تتحدث عنها يا بشمهندس هل هي التي تقاس بالنيوتن ؟
> ...




مع كل احترامى لاستعجال حضرتك فى انك تكمل الموضوع اولا علشان تعرف ترد
كل اللى حضرتك قلته موجود بالتفصيل والكتالوجات لكن رجاء اكمل الموضوع للنهاية علشان تعرف قلنا ايه وايه الهدف منه وبامر الله تستفاد ربنا معاك


----------



## hagagm25 (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## hikal007 (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس السيد ,, فعلا خبرة الحسابات السريعه بدقه تقريبيه مطلوبه جداا ولكن لابد أن يتعلم المهندسين الجدد كيفية عمل الحسابات الدقيقه والإعتماد عليها قدرالإمكان طالما توفرت لديهم المعلومات اللازمه لإنجازها


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 مارس 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس السيد ,, فعلا خبرة الحسابات السريعه بدقه تقريبيه مطلوبه جداا ولكن لابد أن يتعلم المهندسين الجدد كيفية عمل الحسابات الدقيقه والإعتماد عليها قدرالإمكان طالما توفرت لديهم المعلومات اللازمه لإنجازها



صح وده فعلا متبع وفى موضوع مشروح فيه الكلام ده بالتفصيل 
جزاكم الله خير نصيحة طيبة


----------



## drmady (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (5 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يكرمك مهندس drmady وبسعد جدا لمرورك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم على كل هذة المعلومات والتوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد نبيل منصور (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*اخوانى المهندسين الكرام
اولا
لازم نعرف ان  الطن   تبريد  
rt
طاقة
اما القدرة الكهربية قوة
وتقاس بالكيلوات او بالحصان
kw
hp
اما  الطن   تبريد  rt 
يقاس بالبى تى يو
btu
وتعنى وحدة حرارة بريطانية

فمن الخطأ ان نقول كم يساوى  الطن   تبريد  بالكيلو وات
ولكن الصحيح بامر الله
ان تقول كم حصان يلزم لانتاج طاقة قدرها كام طن
او ان تقول كم كيلو وات يلزم لانتاج طاقة قدرها كام طن (او كام بى تى يو)

ويجب الفرقة والمعرفة ان هناك نوعان من الكيلوات

اولا
kw  تبريد  وهذا يعنى طاقة

ثانيا
kw بور وهذا يعنى قوة وهذا يساوى 1.36 حصان

باختصار

rt =3.5 kw
ده يعنى  الطن   تبريد  يساوى 3.5 كيلووات  تبريد  اى طاقة الى طاقة
الاولى طاقة بالنظام الانجليزى rt
والثانية طاقة بالنظام العالمى kw

يعنى  تحويل  وحدات من نظام الى نظام

وايضا 
rt = 12000 btu
اى ان
3.5kw = 12000 btu
طيب كلام جميل


المهم هنا كم يلزم من الحصان لانتاج  الطن  تبريد

الاجابة
نحتاج لانتاج 8000 بى تى يو واحد حصان

one hp to produce 8000 btu
اى  الطن  يلزمة واحد حصان ونصف

وطبعا
one hp = 0.0746 kw
والكيلو وات هنا بور اى  قدرة  او قوة وهو كما شرحنا غير الكيلو وات تبريد*


----------



## محمد نبيل منصور (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*one hp = 0.746 kw*


----------



## kanjo (5 فبراير 2014)

*كلام مظبوط تمام*

الله يعطيك العافيه كلامك مظبوط تمام


----------



## gobar (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

